# Nationwide friend referral



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Any one bank with nationwide?
How do you find their internet banking?
I have been with the RBS for 27 years:doublesho and now looking for a more ethical business and see no reason to remain with these guys.
Nationwide offer £100 friend referral if I switch:thumb: pm if you want to talk in private.


----------



## nukeboy (Sep 17, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

There internet banking is great you get a card reader that helps you log on.
the app is good also you can also see your balance without logging in.
It takes about 2 months to get the £100.


----------



## AndyED (Jul 14, 2014)

Nationwide are great - their internet banking side is very good. You'll need to keep the calculator thing they provide handy. Maintenance windows are normally visible when you log in so you know when it will be down.
Nationwide themselves, I've had some frustrations with the Huddersfield branch, but the stuff I have through online and my local branch has been problem free.

In addition to BillyT's note on the £100, you may have to chase the referral bonus. The Huddersfield branch ballsed up who the existing account holder and the referred person were, so it took 3 and half months to get sorted.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I love nationwide Internet Banking, once the apps on your phone you don't need the card reader, just your 6 digit security pin and your ready to go. I have accounts with a few different banks for savings etc but the Nationwide app is the top one for me.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

cheers guys


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

The only problem I have with Nationwide is the maximum you can transfer with internet banking is £1,000 per transaction. Otherwise, I like them. I also bank with RBS and would say that their online banking is still the best.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Dunno but they increased my Fixed rate mortgage after 6 years of a 10 year deal.

For that reason I'm out


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I've been with them for banking duties for about 20yrs and see no reason to change, never had an issue, mobile app is superb, online setup is super straight forward, free europe travel insurance and I like the fact they are completely independent/not government supported.

Chris


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

organgrinder said:


> The only problem I have with Nationwide is the maximum you can transfer with internet banking is £1,000 per transaction. Otherwise, I like them. I also bank with RBS and would say that their online banking is still the best.


Isn't the max £10,000 per transaction? Not even per day, as you can do multiple transactions, that's how I paid for my car recently, even using the dealer's wifi.......


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

robertdon777 said:


> Dunno but they increased my Fixed rate mortgage after 6 years of a 10 year deal.
> 
> For that reason I'm out


How could they do that?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hereisphilly said:


> How could they do that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That's what they couldn't explain. The only answer they ever gave me was "we have reviewed some past accounts and have re-adjusted some!"

Yeah bloody great, even though I had a signed contract with each and every payment typed up on it (by them when it was taken out).

I complained lots, they sent me a cheque to cover the additional costs of the increase.... I left them.

You can imagine the phone calls... We have increased your mortgage Mr xxxx because of xxxxx. Me: " You've increased a 10 year FIXED rate mortgage in year 6?... Please explain how this works?"....... Long silence..... "I will talk to my manager and get them to call you back". I had that call about 4 times until I got to someone that said they would send me money to cover the increase.

Not once could they explain it in plain English how they could be doing it. They didn't like the social media post about it either, replied within about 20 seconds when I mentioned they may need to remove FIXED from any advertising they do regarding Mortgages, because FIXED doesn't mean FIXED with the Nationwide.

I did report it to Trading Standards but didn't have the time to follow through, it was easier to leave them than keep talking to a brick wall.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I've just taken a 5 year FIXED rate with Nationwide and just hope they don't try the same games. Then again I suppose I should expect it to go up in year 6:lol:


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I've just commited to a 10 year fixed rate with Nationwide too. Will keep an eye on any issues that may arise. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

organgrinder said:


> The only problem I have with Nationwide is the maximum you can transfer with internet banking is £1,000 per transaction. Otherwise, I like them. I also bank with RBS and would say that their online banking is still the best.


When we moved house 2 years ago I transferred £10,000 from my Nationwide Flex Plus account to the solicitor.

So unless they have changed it recently I think the max you can transfer via BACS/Faster Payments is £10k

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

The max transfer for a single payment is 10k, as long as you have the cash you can do as many transfers as you like.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nidge76 said:


> I've just commited to a 10 year fixed rate with Nationwide too. Will keep an eye on any issues that may arise. Thanks for the heads up.


I'd been with them for over 15 years. They were good up until then.

Now my remaining term will be with the TSB, after that they can all swivel as I will be free of mortgages.


----------

